# 2014 Camry se hybrid or 2019 Honda insight



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

my current car is the Camry. Great car, reliable and comfortable. Getting up in miles and feel I could still get a decent price for it at this point. It’s paid for which is nice. I’d finance the Honda for a couple years. I like the more compact size and if it drives like a civic like they say it does, that’s a plus. And the extra mpg is a good plus too without looking like, well a Prius. The Camry can be pretty dull and cumbersome but otherwise I’m satisfied with it. 

Should I keep the Camry or go for the Honda? I u/l for 15 -20 hrs a week and this is not the driving factor. I’ve been driving econoboxes for decades


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Camry. No brainer.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Your car is not old enough to consider mortgaging yourself for a new one. I mean if it was the 07-11 generation I'd say get something better. But the 12-14 models are still great. 15-17 is still kinda new. 18+ looks silly.

The new Insight is an awesome car, but why not use the 2014 Camry until it is starting to cost you money to repair? If it's little stuff like belts and hoses and tires and brakes and filters and fluids just keep going. But then when it's something big like a steering rack or a set of struts and bushings, consider getting a low mile cert used Insight for less than a new one, and get a longer warranty to boot?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> my current car is the Camry. Great car, reliable and comfortable. Getting up in miles and feel I could still get a decent price for it at this point. It's paid for which is nice. I'd finance the Honda for a couple years. I like the more compact size and if it drives like a civic like they say it does, that's a plus. And the extra mpg is a good plus too without looking like, well a Prius. The Camry can be pretty dull and cumbersome but otherwise I'm satisfied with it.
> 
> Should I keep the Camry or go for the Honda? I u/l for 15 -20 hrs a week and this is not the driving factor. I've been driving econoboxes for decades


See what you can get for it.
Then consider options.

The fact that you mention a switch
Means you desire one.

Might be a good idea.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Run the Camry into the ground (like in 2030....maybe) and enjoy the profits.
Replacing it is not a business decision. A business decision would be to keep it.

It's a personal preference and the desire for new 
aka: lower profits & vanity


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Replacing it is not a business decision.


It could be a business decision. The new Insight will get 30-40% better fuel economy. Does the Toyota need repair? He said its getting up there in milage, might be wise to sell it before it needs a motor, transmission, hybrid battery, or other expensive stuff.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> It could be a business decision. The new Insight will get 30-40% better fuel economy. Does the Toyota need repair? He said its getting up there in milage, might be wise to sell it before it needs a motor, transmission, hybrid battery, or other expensive stuff.


Good argument if he was buying a Fleet









Anyway, the right vehicle for ride share is the workhorse 50MPG Prius.
Fleet purchases buy them for low cost of operation = high profit
Proven performers
Never seen a fleet of Honda insights.
He likes the Honda Insight: that ain't a biz decision. It's vanity

Fleet of Berlin police Prius, NYPD has 'Em too as well as lots of law enforcement worldwide. Sounds like a winner



















Ukraine PD


















Guess who


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hyundai Ioniq Blue
57/59/58 m.p.g.

Best news
Its NOT A PRIUS !

100,000 mile warranty.
LIFETIME BATTERY HYBRID WARRANTY

$23,500.00 2019 model.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Hyundai Ioniq Blue
> 57/59/58 m.p.g.
> 
> Best news
> ...


Not a proven workhorse performer.
I can't afford to be a tester for a manufacturer
I want a vehicle with proven history......

.......And Baby, that's the Prius.
Prii baby, just Prii
Class dismissed

Move your '98 Crown Vic it's blocking everyone else


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Hyundai Ioniq Blue
> 57/59/58 m.p.g.


I'm looking at the Ioniq Blue, I took an Ionic for a test drive today. There is a dealer with a brand new 2017 about 150 miles from me for 19,900. I sold my Cruze today as I was tired of dumping money into it. I'll drive my wife's car until I find something. Be nice to find a used Ionic with 50k miles for around $15k.

But it might be worth it to buy new to get that lifetime battery warranty, as that is only good for the original owner.

Also, with the amount of driving I do and the cost of fuel in my area I will save at least $75 a week at the pump. That number will climb as fuel prices rise, thanks governor moonbeam......


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Never seen a fleet of Honda insights.


Honda doesnt do fleet sales.



Bbonez said:


> It could be a business decision. The new Insight will get 30-40% better fuel economy. Does the Toyota need repair? He said its getting up there in milage, might be wise to sell it before it needs a motor, transmission, hybrid battery, or other expensive stuff.


The better fuel economy needs to outweigh the increased finance costs to make it worthwhile from a pure business standpoint.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

E30addixt said:


> Honda doesnt do fleet sales.
> 
> The better fuel economy needs to outweigh the increased finance costs to make it worthwhile from a pure business standpoint.


Honda does do fleet, just not with unreliable insight. Fleet buyers don't want it.









MAINTENANCE and MPG are crucial factors when calculating Future Profit and municipalities budgets


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Honda does do fleet, just not with unreliable insight. Fleet buyers don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you say the Insight is not reliable? The 2010 was rated by Consumer Reports as the most reliable car sold. https://www.hybridcars.com/consumer-reports-names-honda-insight-most-reliable-car-26207/ TrueDelta also had that generation as very highly rated. https://www.truedelta.com/Honda-Insight/reliability-112


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

The new Honda Insight looks like a fantastic car if I wasn't so spoiled I'd give up my SUV.

The Hayundai Ioniq is good for the gas but unfortunately doesn't have the resale value of let's say Honda or Toyota.

While Hayundai gives you an amazing warranty, if you feel like trading it in or selling it in a few years the value will be much lower then if you would trade in a Honda or Toyota.

Just something to ponder


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

IF you were looking to buy i'd actually would have recommend going older than 2014 LOL...

Stick with what you have until it's DOA


----------

